# Maumee River Walleye Run Aerial View



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Someone said most everything is posted to Facebook these days. Well you will see this here first before Facebook, because I'm not on there. lol

I believe I got a guy reeling one in too. Did I capture any of you on video today?

Maumee River Walleye Run Aerial Video


----------



## bearcat3993 (Oct 2, 2015)

Cool video. Thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks. Much appreciated. Tight lines brother


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice Job!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

bearcat3993 said:


> Cool video. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





ress said:


> Nice Job!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Thanks guys. I just took the drone along on my walk with my wife. Thought it might be entertaining to see.


----------



## kanu (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks for the video. Even though I don't fish the walleye run, It's good to see so many people fishing. I imagine the DNR has drones also.


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

kanu said:


> Thanks for the video. Even though I don't fish the walleye run, It's good to see so many people fishing. I imagine the DNR has drones also.


It would seem logical they would.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Great video use to do it not any more but again great video.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Wow the water is low. Great video. What’s the range and fly time of your drone?


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Nauti cat said:


> Great video use to do it not any more but again great video.


Same here. Don't trust myself on those slippery rocks.



Uglystix said:


> Wow the water is low. Great video. What’s the range and fly time of your drone?


Depends on wind and lot of other variables. It can go for several miles, but you have to adhere the best you can to drone fly laws. Which means you should be able to see it, which isn't always possible with the clouds and sky background, Don't fly directly over people (Which made this video challenging), don't fly over cars or moving vehicles, etc, Lots of stuff. I do it for just for fun, but from what I've been reading I'm only going to have a couple more years of it before the drone laws make it impossible for me to fly it anymore. I have one that is super small and light which makes it classify as a toy instead of a drone. That law may change soon.


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

bigbass201 said:


> Someone said most everything is posted to Facebook these days. Well you will see this here first before Facebook, because I'm not on there. lol
> 
> I believe I got a guy reeling one in too. Did I capture any of you on video today?
> 
> Maumee River Walleye Run Aerial Video


Tried it once many years ago. Way too many people for me. People were not paying attention to what they were doing & it was one tangling of jigs & lines after another,& boy could some of those people get upset. No thanks


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

SICKOFIT said:


> Tried it once many years ago. Way too many people for me. People were not paying attention to what they were doing & it was one tangling of jigs & lines after another,& boy could some of those people get upset. No thanks


You can go up a little further to Wier Rapids, and when I was younger I would go up in Waterville and fish certain holes and get them. Often I'd be the only one fishing those areas and avoiding the crowds. You can still go home with limits. That's usually have the jacks get really aggressive after the spawn. They start chomping up everything. I'm not into that chaos thing anymore, but by the looks of the video there are quite a few that still are.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Can anyone tell me where the rain hits that flows to perrysburg area of maumee?


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Not sure what you mean. Drainage basin for the Maumee is huge. All of northwest Ohio as far west as Fort Wayne.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Bass knuckles said:


> Can anyone tell me where the rain hits that flows to perrysburg area of maumee?


Yes, Fort Wayne Indiana is basically where the Maumee River starts. I always keep an eye on how much rain they get before any trips are made to fish Maumee/ Perrysburg area, and anywhere between.


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Yes, Fort Wayne Indiana is basically where the Maumee River starts. I always keep an eye on how much rain they get before any trips are made to fish Maumee/ Perrysburg area, and anywhere between.


I agree. That is a major indicator of what is going to come.


----------



## kanu (Nov 22, 2015)

The St Marys and the St Joe rivers combine at Ft Wayne to form the Maumee. The St Joe starts in Hillsdale County MI and the St Marys starts somewhere around Lake St Marys OH. The Tiffin River joins the Maumee upstream from Defiance, and the Auglaize joins At Defiance. The Tiffin Starts as Bean Creek in Hillsdale or Jackson County MI, and the Auglaize starts in Auglaize County OH, or close by.

At Defiance, the Auglaize is more than half as wide as the Maumee. The Tiffin is likely 1/4 as wide as the Maumee. Advanced Hydrologic Prediction Service: Northern Indiana (weather.gov) shows the river levels at variousl ocations.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks, Indiana is what I heard but wasn’t 100.


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

kanu said:


> The St Marys and the St Joe rivers combine at Ft Wayne to form the Maumee. The St Joe starts in Hillsdale County MI and the St Marys starts somewhere around Lake St Marys OH. The Tiffin River joins the Maumee upstream from Defiance, and the Auglaize joins At Defiance. The Tiffin Starts as Bean Creek in Hillsdale or Jackson County MI, and the Auglaize starts in Auglaize County OH, or close by.
> 
> At Defiance, the Auglaize is more than half as wide as the Maumee. The Tiffin is likely 1/4 as wide as the Maumee. Advanced Hydrologic Prediction Service: Northern Indiana (weather.gov) shows the river levels at variousl ocations.



I'm going to check that out. That's quite interesting. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## kanu (Nov 22, 2015)

Some thread hijacking, but for anyone who regularly fishes rivers, the hydrologic info is invaluable.


----------

